# ferts from Rex Grigg!!



## Rex Grigg

Robert. We might be able to work a swap.


----------



## frozenbarb

o yea very nice price, just as posted as APC

thanks rex now we could order 1lb without 14bucks shipping


----------



## retoid

Rex also has the new fancy menu that kinda hurts the eyes


----------



## RachPreach

wow rex your shipping is CHEAP!!


----------



## Rex Grigg

retoid said:


> Rex also has the new fancy menu that kinda hurts the eyes


Not on a properly adjusted monitor.


----------



## Robert H

I'm always open to barter Rex! Frozenbarb what are you talking about? His shipping is 4 bucks! 

Are you going to the Killie convention this weekend Rex? I'll be there with a table and a bunch of plants.


----------



## Rhinoman

retoid said:


> Rex also has the new fancy menu that kinda hurts the eyes


Yelloculitis: blurred vision or otherwise difficulty seeing the color yellow. The cure is I'm sorry to say, is allways fatal. :hihi:


----------



## dufus

Woohoo!
Hey rex, are you planning on doing this long term?


----------



## Rex Grigg

Robert: I might be able to stop by for a minute but I doubt it. I have to work Saturday and run down right after work and pick up a load of top dressing. Sunday is going to be hard core yard work.

dufus: Most likely this will be long term.


----------



## Boz

Crap! I just ordered my ferts two weeks ago. 

Rex, you Rock!


----------



## unirdna

Robert,

I think you misread Frozenbarb's post. 

Rex,

Very cool. Yet another substantial contribution to the hobby. For a supposed cantakerous old coot, you sure help a lot of folks out.  I mean, when you factor in your time and supplies, I know you aren't getting rich doing this stuff.


----------



## retoid

Rex Grigg said:


> Not on a properly adjusted monitor.



hehe, no its adjusted properly, it was mostly a joke.


----------



## Pumpkinate

Rex, would you be willing to ship outside North America? There is no low-copper micronutrient mix to match the CSM+B here.


----------



## Rex Grigg

Pumpkinate said:


> Rex, would you be willing to ship outside North America? There is no low-copper micronutrient mix to match the CSM+B here.


I have no problem shipping outside the North America.

And I have undercut Robert in the past on hardware items.


----------



## bharada

Just for the record, I have brought to the attention of the new owner at aquariumfertilizers.com all the feeling of despair and indignation being expressed by forum members here over the "outrageous" charges being leveled against them for dry ferts.

He has informed me that shipping cost in the shopping cart is being recoded so that it reflects true flat-rate Priority Mail costs. He is also refunding shipping overages to his customers now that it has been brought to his attention. He's not a coder and it's taking time to get Greg's old shopping cart software reprogrammed.


----------



## Galactic Doug

*Monitor adjustment needed...*



Rex Grigg said:


> Not on a properly adjusted monitor.


Yeah all ya gotta do is push the little button that says "power" to the off position and it'll stop hurtin right away...

He He.. :icon_lol: 

Just kidding Rex!


----------



## JenThePlantGeek

I think Bri is right, this is getting a little nasty and as such I have cleaned it up pretty judiciously. I'm being very heavy handed this evening, I know.

Let's be nice here. No more badmouthing. I appreciate your help in this guys. 

And to keep it on topic - way to go Rex! I'm glad your offering extremely affordable ferts to the hobby. Don't wear yourself out - I'm sure it's going to be a lot of work. At least you don't have to go out of your way to get all this stuff in the mail :hihi:


----------



## Just40Fun

I think we live in a society pratices capitalism with an economy that is market driven, ie businesses are expected to face competition and only the fittest survives. As consumer, we ought to welcome choices. 

For me, I wouldn't mind buying from a proven outfit even if it costs a few $$ more.


----------



## Bri

Tks Jen... You are Awwwwsome! :smile:


----------



## sfcallen

I would not waste my time weighing, packing, and shipping for the tiny amount Rex is charging. You are almost getting the stuff for free. I will place my order next week before he figures out this.:hihi: :hihi:


----------



## BlueRam

sfcallen said:


> I would not waste my time weighing, packing, and shipping for the tiny amount Rex is charging. You are almost getting the stuff for free. I will place my order next week before he figures out this.:hihi: :hihi:


I have a suspicion that Greg was using priority as you can arrange free (or cheap?) pickup from your door. Rex on the other hand works at USPS which must be great for packing supplies and favorable shipping schedules.

I am still amazed that nitrate is legal to ship:

http://pe.usps.gov/text/pub52/pub52c_015.html


----------



## sfcallen

BlueRam said:


> I have a suspicion that Greg was using priority as you can arrange free (or cheap?) pickup from your door. Rex on the other hand works at USPS which must be great for packing supplies and favorable shipping schedules.
> 
> I am still amazed that nitrate is legal to ship:
> 
> http://pe.usps.gov/text/pub52/pub52c_015.html


I think weighing and bagging it would be time consuming and boring. I sure would not do it. The shipping is the easy part.


----------



## Rex Grigg

Anyone can use Flat Rate as long as the product fits in the box. Everyone can get supplies for free. Every Post Office has the last pickup time posted. There is no inside information.

Just40Fun,

You are aware that Greg is no longer selling ferts. And that he sold the business just a few months ago.


----------



## RachPreach

I will be putting an order in soon. I need kno3, phosphate, and pottasium!! Im so happy that shipping is so cheap! thanks rex!! Your the man! your reactor is still kickin''


----------



## Robert H

> Anyone can use Flat Rate as long as the product fits in the box. Everyone can get supplies for free. Every Post Office has the last pickup time posted. There is no inside information.


I am surprised any one who ships stuff regularly at the post office wouldn't be aware of how easy it really is. Way to go Rex. You will have my order soon.


----------



## Rex Grigg

Everything but Grumpy's GH booster is packed up and ready to ship. 

If you have already ordered it should ship Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## aquanut415

hey Rex.. have you ever seen/sold potassium bicarbonate or potassium permanganate? if so, id like to order some.... wrW.aquaferts.dfkdk doesn't have them, and i think someone should be selling them.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek

> potassium permanganate


This would be great - I'd certainly like to see this for sale. I recommend it all the time for helping with snails, but people don't want to buy it in super bulk.


----------



## aquanut415

jen how do you use it?? as a dip before plants go in the tank? or what?


----------



## JenThePlantGeek

I put a few little purple crystals into a bucket about half full and add more until it is dark enough that I can't see the bottom, swirling it around as I go to make sure it dissolves. For a 5 gallon bucket this ends up being roughly 1/2 "scoop" with a spoon (sorry for not being more precise, but accuracy isn't paramount). A soak for a few minutes generally kills off any creepy-crawlies sticking to the plants.


----------



## aquanut415

so.. where did you get yours? like a dye shop? total guess here.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek

From a friend who owns a pond-shop. I think he originally got his big bucket from a pool supplies place though?


----------



## aquanut415

hmmm... maybe ill have to walk into a pool shop here in Tracy and see if they carry it. very few pools in san francisco.


----------



## Rex Grigg

aquanut415 said:


> hey Rex.. have you ever seen/sold potassium bicarbonate or potassium permanganate? if so, id like to order some.... wrW.aquaferts.dfkdk doesn't have them, and i think someone should be selling them.


I've got a small amount of potassium permanganate. Never seen potassium bicarbonate.

I might be able to get a source on the potassium permanganate.


----------



## aquanut415

i got some potassium bicarbonate from Dave Gomberg at his house many years ago... i used it for a few years, then stopped. now, im starting to try and get my KH and GH up over 0 again, and id rater do it using potassium bicarbonate than baking soda.


----------



## Rex Grigg

There is some available on eBay. It's not cheap. $8 a pound shipped.


----------



## aquanut415

8$ a pound shipped is fine... thats like just a few hours public parking where i live.. 

if you sell it.. I will (buy) come


----------



## Robert H

*potassium permanganate* I would be interested in that too. I have never known where to get it, I've also wanted to try Alum, but I don't know where to get that either. I would also be interested in hydroponic root growth hormones, 2" plastic pots and rockwool, if its really cheap, but I doubt you could get it cheap enough for me.


----------



## plantbrain

Alum is just Aluminum sulfate, any garden certain carries it, 10lbs for 2-3$, also used as a clairifyer for aquariums, as well as the main water treatment chemical for flocculation.

Permangnate is a very common chemical, it's a very strong oxidizer light H2O2, bleach etc. Quite a few places sell it. 

Basically you can roast the plants with it.
Several folks have done algae sampling with it.

It's milder than the other two strong oxidizers however.
Excel is another step milder but does no oxidation.

I'm not sure it is that useful given the cost and availability of H2O2 and bleach..........Alum is hard to justify carrying............it's too cheap and available.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## bharada

Aquatic-Eco sells 5# bottles for $32.70. It does incur a HazMat fee due to which the shopping cart will not give you a shipping fee prior to placing the order. You'll need to call them to find that out if it's an issue.


----------



## cbennett

you can also find smallish bottles of PP at your local Sears. I've seen it at the swimming pool/yard stuff section.


----------



## Robert H

Well Rex, now you know the price to beat on potassium permanganate! These chemicals may be common, but I do not have the time or inclination to run around town trying to hunt them down. I shop for convience as well as need and value. I have no idea Rex if there would be enough people wanting to buy it from you for you to justify carrying it or not, all I know is I would buy it. The Aquatronic product "Lime it" was mostly potassium permanganate diluted if I remember correctly. The company went out of business, but it was a popular product for several years. It was sold as a plant dip for snails, parasites and pathogen removal. I sold it, AZ gardens sold it, not to mention hundreds of pet stores across the country. Its been on the KRIB since the mid 90s.


----------



## plantbrain

Lime is pretty cheap as wellroud: 
If you want a mild dip, alum dip followed by a Lime dip makes a good method.
Add two table spoon of each to a liter of water(separate containers).

Or Excel at 1:3 dilution for 5 minutes for either.
KCL can also work for killing all sorts of things as dip.

Also, all cheap.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Robert H

Thanks for the info Tom. Its nice to know you are looking out for my welfare and the health of my tanks. Actually all these directions are on the KRIB and have ben there for 15 years. In fact its on my WEB site too! Aquatronics Lime it contained no lime, just potassium permanganate, not to be confused with Jungles Lime-off which is to remove calcium deposits. thats real nasty,

so Rex, you have at least three buyers for it! roud:


----------



## Kelley

You can find alum in the spice section of the grocery store. It is used in pickling. It won't be cheap compared to a chemical supplier, but if you want to try just a small amount, it will be there.


----------



## Loyal to the Oil

I know its been a thousand times on here and people might be getting sick of it but MY GOD in aquariumfertilizer.com a JOKE.

I placed my order 14 days ago. They charged my $15.35 shipping on a $20.00 order (no this is not a typo) and i STILL HAVE NO FERTS ! I made my order the day before i found out about rex selling again and i WILL NEVER GO BACK. Almost $16 shipping and was told it was 2 day shipping which is the ONLY reason that i paid that crazy amount of shipping.

14 days later and i have no ferts ! I had to go out and waste money on seachem products just so my plants dont die.

What a joke of a company and i will NEVER go back.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

I wonder if its trouble shipping to Canada?


----------



## Loyal to the Oil

They told me they have sent to canada before and still said "a couple days". If they promised that fast then they must have sent it by air and there is NO hold up at the border when it comes by air. Either way its been 2 weeks. JOKE.

This was supposed to be a "props" for rexs ferts and turned into an angry rant by me haha. Sorry about that.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

I think ordering no3 to canada might be a problem, I wonder how he labeled his package? Or he sent it on a mule, I hate waiting for stuff I need, Sorry about your luck, that sux


----------



## Rex Grigg

Unless you paid way more than that for shipping to Canada it's a lot more than a couple of days. 

My experience is that shipping to Canada can take 4 (only happened once) to 15 days (happened a couple of times).

There can always be a hold up at Customs, no matter how the package is shipped.


----------



## epicfish

Ditto...shipping to Canada always takes a LONG time unless you pay out your butt.


----------



## Loyal to the Oil

Well i have never ran into this issue before and i buy off of ebay from the US all the time. I will check the post mark when it gets here but i am willing to bet it either wasnt sent by air or they didnt send it when they said they did. Oh well. Ill know better for next time !

James


----------



## Rex Grigg

All mail moves by air. But unless you pay for EXPRESS delivery and with what you paid I know you didn't you are not going to get it in a couple of days.


----------



## Robert H

> You can find alum in the spice section of the grocery store


Thats interesting... I'll look for it in Safeway next time I am there

I thought there was a big Hydroponics outfit in Canada, and online, that sold this stuff? Thats where a lot of people in this country bought it before "Greg" came along.


----------



## Rex Grigg

There are several places in Canada that sell bulk dry nutrients. But the prices are a bit on the high side.

Also check out Wal-Mart for Alum. Look in the section where the canning supplies are.


----------



## distrbd

I ordered some Iron and trace from Aquariumfirtilizer.com and received the package in exactly one week(to Toronto,Canada),,and for N,P,K I always go to Homegrown Hydroponics,since their prices are reasonable,1/2 pound of Kno3 =$6 CDN. P & K prices are about about the same as N ,so for under $25 CDN you can get all N,P,K,+trace.


----------



## Robert H

Homegrown Hydroponics, I think thats the one I was thinking of. They have internet ordering. It depends on where in Canada you are, and where in the USA the shipper is. Rex is on the West coast, so shipping to BC wouldn't take any time at all. Shipping to the east coast of Canada would take much longer.

My only gripe Rex is ordering from you is kinda of a hassle. Your forwarding link from rexgrigg.com to your new WEB site doesn't work, you must have a typo in it. You really should get a shopping cart, even a paypal shopping cart. Its pretty easy to set up. I think moving everything to this new domain was a mistake. It should be a short, easy to remember name that best describes everything you do. Just my two cents :biggrin:

BTW, I ship stuff to Canada too, and it has never taken more than ONE week to anywhere in Canada by priority mail or whatever the equivalent is.


----------



## epicfish

Clicking from the site www.RexGrigg.com to his Regulator/fertilizer site via the bottom-most link works for me. 

I agree that a PayPal shopping cart would be easier though.


----------



## obet_07304

Loyal to the Oil said:


> I know its been a thousand times on here and people might be getting sick of it but MY GOD in aquariumfertilizer.com a JOKE.
> 
> I placed my order 14 days ago. They charged my $15.35 shipping on a $20.00 order (no this is not a typo) and i STILL HAVE NO FERTS ! I made my order the day before i found out about rex selling again and i WILL NEVER GO BACK. Almost $16 shipping and was told it was 2 day shipping which is the ONLY reason that i paid that crazy amount of shipping.
> 
> 14 days later and i have no ferts ! I had to go out and waste money on seachem products just so my plants dont die.
> 
> What a joke of a company and i will NEVER go back.



Not only that but there cust. srv. stinks. Since I bought there PMDD Pre Mix I have e-mailed 2x how to dose & still no response. Last time Im buying from them.


----------



## Rex Grigg

Shipping to Canada is a crap shoot. I once shipped two packages to the same person in Vancouver BC. Got one of them in four days. The second took twelve days. Shipping from where I am at to the east coast of Canada adds one day in the US. From Portland to the border of BC it's two days. From Portland to the Border of Quebec it's 2-3 days (should normally be two since it's Priority Mail). After that it's the privatized Canadian Postal System.

I figure the average shipping time to Canada for Priority Mail International (Old Global Priority Mail) is 4-10 days.

Links work now. They were broken for a few days. Might need to refresh your browser.

Only problem with a shopping cart (PayPal type) is the added cost.

I moved to the new domain due to problems at some forums. So I separated the two.


----------



## nater3

When did they privatize Canada Post?


----------



## Rex Grigg

It has been an ongoing process.


----------



## Robert H

Isn't our postal system farming out more and more services to companies like Fed X?


----------



## Rex Grigg

There are some contracts. We pretty much have to have them as the PO is not allowed to own aircraft.

They do no delivery. 

We do however do a LOT of delivery for DHL and Fed-Ex.


----------



## Robert H

Priority mail sure went up by a lot. Now the rate is by dimension, weight, and distance. AH supply stopped using it and went to Fed X. Kim told me what used to cost 8 something dollars by priority mail now cost 29 dollars!! Because of the size of the box he ships his lights in. Now he sends it FedX ground for not even half that. flat rate went up by what a dollar? Those ar pretty heft increases


----------



## Rex Grigg

The PO now works the same way everyone else does on package rates. Kim could ship Parcel Post. About the same time frame as Fed-Ex ground.


----------



## ianiwane

Yeah but if it is the same price why would you want to ship parcel post. No tracking, no estimated arival date. Just would not make any sense to do so.


----------



## Rex Grigg

There is no tracking on Priority Mail.

There is Delivery Confirmation. And you can get that on Parcel Post.


----------



## ianiwane

I am talking about why would you want to ship it parcel post if you could ship it for the same price via fedex ground.


----------



## Robert H

I got my first shipment of ferts from Rex and I am very pleased. Each is in a heavy duty zip lock bag, (you know the kind that actually do ZIP, and easily!) with a well written label that identifies each chemical and basic dosing instructions. I don't see how any body could be disappointed with this. Quick service, competitive prices, actual real time shipping charges, no BS. Generous portions, (looks like more than a pound to me, but I didn't weigh it). A very enjoyable experience:thumbsup:

I havn't gone back to read Rex's site in great detail, but you still have more detailed instuctions on dosing on your WEB site right? And if thats not enough, there is a great EI dosing guide by John N on APC. I guess I am cheap, I don't want to pay four or five dollars for instructions I can get for free!


----------



## Rex Grigg

There are directions on my web site. 

And here in the forums.

No reason to pay $5 for freely available information.


----------



## D.gilly

ferts arrived today thanks alot rex !


----------



## Robert H

My Ludwigia cuba is really coloring up after dosing for a week! I wasn't expecting a reaction that quickly. I like your dosing intructions Rex. You should write something for a sticky here. Rex's free dosing guide!


----------



## Robert H

Just curious Rex, how is the fert business going?


----------



## Rex Grigg

Well the old stock answer is a word we should not use here.

Other than that it's a bit more work than I actually wanted but I knew that going in.


----------



## fshfanatic

aquanut415 said:


> hmmm... maybe ill have to walk into a pool shop here in Tracy and see if they carry it. very few pools in san francisco.


I grew up in Palo Alto, drive south on the 101 try Hilsbourgh or belmont. Atheton also has alot of pools.. but is a bit farther south.


----------



## Robert H

I havn't heard anyone complain about you yet! Nobody says your shipping is too high! Its kinda hard to mess up a fert order! So you are a little busy heh! Now just think if you and I really had the relationship we were accused of having when I started this thread.. I could drown you in orders! I get 50 to 75 orders a week, 2/3rds first time customers. They all have to buy ferts from somebody. Could you handle that?:eek5: :redface:


----------



## Rex Grigg

Oh man. That would almost make it a real job. I could handle it if I give up the remaining free time I have left. That or hire me a Undocumented Worker.


----------



## sheepsheeplamb

do you ship to Hawaii? If so, how much do you charge for shipping?


----------



## Rex Grigg

Of course I ship to Hawaii. And I charge the same to ship there as anywhere else in the US. 

USPS Flat Rate boxes and envelopes rock.


----------



## sheepsheeplamb

Awesome, thanks for the response.


----------



## swylie

I hadn't checked this thread for a while; not surprised to see that the fertilizer business is a lot of work for little reward.

I figure I ought to thank you for doing what you do, which is more than just selling chemicals. You're an enabler. :icon_wink Thanks, it's good to have you around.


----------



## Rex Grigg

Thanks.

It is a lot of work. And right now with a bum shoulder and my back all locked up and on fire it's work I'm having a bit of a problem doing.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx

I agree, a big thanks Rex!
I am having some shoulder trouble myself at this time, makes doing things very hard.
Take care of yourself... you old coot :hihi:


----------



## critter333294

How long would you say it'll take to ship to Virginia?(Since we're on opposite coasts and all....)

Once I get some money, i'll be placing an order for some ferts. I'm a first timer for all of this, but after reading all these good reviews i'm sure i'll be pleased also.


----------



## Rex Grigg

Ferts go Priority Mail. 95% of the packages I send are delivered in two days.

If you order something I have already bagged up then it will go out within a few days. I normally ship on the weekend and on my day off. Problem is my day off rotates through the week.

If it's not something I have already bagged up it could be a week or more due to my shoulder. I need to get a buddy over here to help me bag the stuff up. And that takes beer and BBQ and a day off.


----------



## critter333294

Rex Grigg said:


> Ferts go Priority Mail. 95% of the packages I send are delivered in two days.
> 
> If you order something I have already bagged up then it will go out within a few days. I normally ship on the weekend and on my day off. Problem is my day off rotates through the week.
> 
> If it's not something I have already bagged up it could be a week or more due to my shoulder. I need to get a buddy over here to help me bag the stuff up. And that takes beer and BBQ and a day off.



Ahh....okay, well thanks for the info. Sorry about your shoulder. :icon_cry:

Hopefully by the time I place my order, you'll be doing better.


----------

